# jarrah burl bowl



## bench1holio (Oct 31, 2012)

[attachment=12929]This is a bit of jarrah burl i finished last week 500mm diam.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 31, 2012)

Another beaut mate!


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 31, 2012)

Beautiful wood-amazing use of it............


----------



## TimR (Oct 31, 2012)

Very very nice! That is such an ideal way to capture the beauty in pieces like that.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 31, 2012)

Lovely! I love the fact that the bead is interrupted at the natural edge... Those little details make me smile!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 31, 2012)

Very pretty! Looks like Bones' recent similar $3500 effort. I'd say this one would clock in at around $3500.01 


How deep is it?


----------



## bench1holio (Oct 31, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Very pretty! Looks like Bones' recent similar $3500 effort. I'd say this one would clock in at around $3500.01
> 
> 
> How deep is it?



kevin, this peice is about 55mm thick. the wall thickness allover finished up around 4-6mm which is alot thinner than i would have liked, it makes it feel a bit too lite and flimsy.

still id be happy to let it go for $3500 if you know someone willing to pay


----------



## DomInick (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow!!!! You sure have some talent there. 
Loving the burl.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 2, 2012)

Another Excellent piece Ben !
Scott


----------

